# Sump pump lifespan?



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a idea of the lifespan of a typical sump pump? The one in our house is over 5 years old. I went to the basement tonight to find the float switch stuck. I pulled everything up and it started to work right. We went out to eat and came home to find it running full time again without shutting off even when there was not a need. It's a Zoeller pump, it was too crudy to find the model on it. It's a 53, 55 or 57 from what it looks like. 

So I tore it apart when I got back. The switch was oil filled. (which I didn't expect.) I cleaned everything out using electrical cleaner. Reconnected everything, put it back together and filled it with oil again. It appears to functioning properly. We've got water trickling in our french drain. So I need this thing running. I'll check it before bed I guess and before I hit the ice. 

If it's up an running as normal, can I figure it's ok for a while or should I plan on a replacement? I'm heading ice fishing and have no desire to come home to a wet basement. 

I didn't find any replacement parts for the Zoellers. Should I just replace it with the same one? Are there better ones?


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I had ours go out last year. 4 years in. What a deal that was. It runs all the time though, all year. I need to put a battery back up in, I would tell anyone to do thos if they can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Mine runs all year round too. Both neighbors one both sides have replaced theirs. One didn't catch it in time and had a huge mess, actually filed an insurance claim I think. 

Their houses are about the same age as mine, maybe a year or two older but they replaced them 2 years ago.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

You did well getting five years out of it. It all depends on how often it runs and of course the actual quality of the unit.
Trust me, replace it. The old adage applies here.... you get what you pay for. There's nothing worse than coming home to a flooded basement. Unless you really like spending two days cleaning and drying everything up AND replacing the sump pump too!


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I suggest replacing the pump and switch, better safe than sorry. The amount the pump runs, the number of times it cycles on and off, is how they determine expected life span. If yours runs alot 12 months a year 5 years is pretty good.
If you have a finished basement or alot of valuable stuff sitting on te floor where it can be damaged, the first time you flood you will see te value of a battery backup. They also make battery operated water alarms, about the size of a smoke detector that sits on the floor next to you sump and alerts as soon as water touches it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Go get a new pump. Sump Pumps have a life span of about 5-10 years. But it really depends on how much they run. Just because they run year long means nothing. Different times of year will require them to run more often then others. Things are thawing out right now, it will run more often.


----------



## talon (Jul 1, 2006)

mine's been in the hole for 37 years, lol. the only thing iv'e done is replace the float switch about 20 years ago.also another float switch about a year ago. iv'e also just installed a moisture sensor about a year ago incase the water level comes up to high. still the original contractor grade pump


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Replace it!

If it runs year round five years is pretty good. It surprises me that you couldn't get a replacement switch for a Zoeller pump though. They're pretty good pumps and I would think that they would have parts available. But even if they did, I think I'd just replace the whole unit anyway. You've got five years of use out of the motor already. 

I don't know how close to a Home Depot you are but they have a pretty good selection of sump pumps there. One thing I would suggest is to look a a pump with a float switch. It's a switch that is just a sealed plastic pod. I don't know if they're using mercury in them anymore but it's like a mercury switch that they use in thermostats. The only moving part is the ball of mercury that just rolls back and forth to make contact and close the circuit. If your pump runs a lot, this may be the way to go.

I'm with the others and suggest a battery backup. This is not the exact unit but almost identical to the one I installed for my dad about five years ago. He goes to Florida from November to May and his pump runs year round too so he really needed a backup.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

It's a pretty good unit for the money. You have to add the cost of a battery too but if it kicks on ONE time, it can pay for itself!  It also has built in alarm to let you know if there is a system malfunction or if it kicks on.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I just did some checking and found that Grainger does sell Zoeller pump parts. I kind of though so because over the years I've repaired a couple Zoeller utility sink pumps. I looked up "Zoeller 55" and "Zoeller 57" and found info for both. If you do one of those and take a look at the diagram it will show you where to find the model data. They even list a repair and rebuild kit for them. It looks like you can probably get just about ANY part you need also. Zoeller makes pretty good pumps that normally last a very long time. Seeing that parts are available, if it were me I'd repair that sucker. As I said earlier, I've repaired at least a couple Zoeller pumps that were probably at least twenty years old and still going strong. They only thing that went wrong was again the switch. On these units though they are pressure activated switches because they're used in laundry tubs. When the washer pumps the waste water out into the tub, the pressure builds and turns the pump on. On one of them, I just had to disassemble the switch mechanism and clean it out. It had gotten clogged with lint. I put it back together and it worked fine. The other one just needed a new diaphragm I think. 

Here's a link to the Grainger site for more info....

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/rp_parts_home.jsp

Good luck!

John


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

A Zoeller is a good pump and I have had to replace quite a few other brands through the years: Craftsman, Ace Brands, Little Giant,etc...BUT, get a back up pump and fix the present pump if you can find the parts but replace it with a Zoeller.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I've had em last less then a year (that was a Wayne) and my current one has been going strong no problems for 7 years (current one is a Flowjet).

J-


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Well it's working no problem today. In the spring when we have a thaw or alot of rain, it will run 5 seconds and then be off for 5 minutes or so. Today it seemed to hit about every 15 minutes for about 5 seconds (if that.) It moves alot of water. 

I'd like to fix it (a backup and alarm isn't a bad idea.) I guess this pump stuff is just new to me. I know my neighbors both paid big bucks to plubmers to have them come in to do it. It doesn't look like rocket science to me to replace but the "fix" may be more. I guess I'll do some digging tomorrow on the grainger site.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Oh and it does run on a float switch.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

cointoss said:


> A Zoeller is a good pump and I have had to replace quite a few other brands through the years: Craftsman, Ace Brands, Little Giant,etc...BUT, get a back up pump and fix the present pump if you can find the parts but replace it with a Zoeller.



Ditto Here, my Zoeller runs a LOT. I had one last 8 years, I just replaced another because of a bad switch. Parts are available at Northwest Plumbing in Brighton as well.
I have had a few of the Home Depot brands flood my basement, not lasting a year.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'll try to take another look to see which Zoeller it is and price it out... I'm sure they aren't cheap but it's probably a you get what you pay for thing.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Mine runs all year, and I generally get 2-4 years out of one. I always have an extra one plumbed and on stand by so when I discover a problem at 10:00 at night, it can be a quick fix.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

All depends on what you buy the ones that I install come with warranties which ranges from one year to 12 year the pumps that we install are "Steveans" only from supply houses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'll need to do some searching and find out exactly which one I have. I looked on the brass/bronze plate after I scraped all of the crud off of it. I dind't see too much info. Just 120v. I thought I saw 3hp. 

Then I'll probably get one as a spare to swap back in and just have it ready to go. Then when this one does give up the ghost I'll repair the switch and always have a spare.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Heard the pump come on and off while bbq-ing tonight. Sounded great. Ran to the basement after dinner to hear the pump running constant. Dang it. Tapped the top of the switch and it shut off. Time to locate a Zoeller 53 tomorrow.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

When you install the new one adjust the switch so it doesnt run so much. In other words if your basin is large enough adjust it so more water collects in the basin before it turns on. This will cut down the cycleing and the pump will last longer. If the float is on a cord all you have to do is loosen the clamp and pull out more cord.


----------

